# Lowrance HDS-5 lake insight ?



## Chrome steel

I had just purchased this new Lowrance model with lake insight built in. It should be shipped to me within 5 days. I'm curious about what lakes are built into the unit? It states that it covers Continental us inland lakes and rivers along with great lakes. But how many are Michigan lakes? I know I can still build this unit with navionics but dose anyone know where I can view the lakes that are covered by lake insight? I had no luck on the web.

Also I had gotten a great deal on this product for $719.95 no tax/free shipping 
original price is $799.00 in stores
plus a $50.00 mailing rebate bringing the total price to $670.00


----------



## waterfoul

Well, you did get a steal on it, that's for sure. 

Shoot an email to Lowrance or give them a call.


----------



## L Carr

Just a quick update:
According to a recent Lowrance service bulletin, the HDS units will have a software patch available from the Lowrance web site on May 15 that will alllow full Navionics products compatibility. Until that time, bear with us.

According to my conversation with a Lowrance exec last week at a training session, there is no lake list yet avialable for the Lake Insight lakes but it is being worked on as we speak.

Larry Carr
Navionics Inc
Westerville OH


----------



## Chrome steel

You know I have been trying to ask about the sonar fish alarm thats supposed to be on unit but isn't. I want an up date for it is this possible? look here at specifications it says it has sonar fish,max and min depth still none

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products...-5-FishfinderGPS-Chartplotter/Specifications/


----------

